# Roller Nose Bars!



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 1, 2011)

OK.......I'm gonna post some roller nose bars for a little discussion. 







Left to right....."new" Mac 10-10 36" rollernose bar with decals......"new" 30" General roller nose bar.....like new 42" roller nose bar "made in Canada" assuming made by Cannon.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 2, 2011)

That Mac bar is sweet. I've got a few roller nose bars myself. I definately have a week spot for them. The last one I picked up is a 36"er going on the 101 kart saw.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 2, 2011)

The 42" definitely looks like a Cannon bar. The Cannons and the Generals both have proprietary shapes in the tail.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's a better look at the 10-10 bar, and a look at the made in Canada from the 42"er.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 2, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> The 42" definitely looks like a Cannon bar. The Cannons and the Generals both have proprietary shapes in the tail.


 A little heavier, but man, nothing like Canon.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 2, 2011)

The 30" General has like a brown colored bluing on it. Sweet bar!......but one day, I needed a bar to stone a race chain on. I stupidly grabbed this brand new bar out of the cardboard and stoned the chain. It now has some slight scratches on both sides!......Oh well, it's still a nice looking bar.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's the 42" and a longer Carlton hard nose large stihl mount Tsumura bar


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice bar's Dennis. I use'd to have a 36in roller nose, on a 2100 homelite. I can't remeber the bar brand though.


----------



## holeycow (Dec 2, 2011)

what is the purpose of those?:msp_ohmy:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks!.....Back in 1992 I called Ray Carlton and talked him into putting me on the Carlton Race Team with Rolin Eslinger and Melvin Lentz. He cut off all the matching prize money and promised us only product. Was great for me, I was still cutting logs and got tons of Carlton chain and bars. The bars were total junk, made by GB back then. I kept complaining and finally talked them into looking for a better product. They soon had Tsurmura making there bars and were much better quality. Funny, at the time I wanted a 42" and all they had was hard nose, which I did want. They wanted to give me dozens of those long hard nose, Finally, I got one and was gonna put on 3 rivet tip, but never did. Wish I would've got more now, they're very nice bars.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 2, 2011)

Dumb question here! But had to ask! :msp_tongue:

What would happen if you were to bore cut with a roller? :msp_mellow:
And can you bury the tip of the roller into wood?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 2, 2011)

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Dumb question here! But had to ask! :msp_tongue:
> 
> What would happen if you were to bore cut with a roller? :msp_mellow:
> And can you bury the tip of the roller into wood?



Not dumb.
They will work loose and fall apart if you plunge cut too much. I had a dozen or so replaced on bucking saws.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 2, 2011)

Here's a couple of my favorite roller tip bars. Marky Mark gave me the smaller one and I don't know who made it and haven't ever seen another one. Does anyone know who made that bar and tip? The other is the famous 3 1/2" Mall/Remington roller tip. The tip slides into the slotted bar and isn't riveted to the bar itself. I personally use these on my big bellyed hotsaw bars, run on my cr 500 hotsaw.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 2, 2011)

RandyMac said:


>



Now we're LOGGIN!........Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 2, 2011)

Now, we are loggin'.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!


----------



## Brian13 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice bars, I love the look of the roller nose bars. All I have at the moment is a 28" and 50ish", need to get a couple more to fit in between those two. That fat bellied bar is custom made right? Looks kind of like a harvester bar.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 2, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Oh Yeah!!!!!!!



is that my race chain your workin on there Dennis????


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 2, 2011)

Sorry Rick......That race chain went to South Africa.


----------



## cpr (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 3, 2011)

I second that Jacob, not dumb at all. I didn't know the answer either. Only cut with one or two roller nose in my day's. Dennis nice thread, something different.


----------



## Rounder (Dec 3, 2011)

54" Oregon. Lotta belly. Rings like a bell.


View attachment 209824

View attachment 209825


----------



## Ambull (Dec 3, 2011)

very cool bar pics. Love those belly bars with the roller noses. I have done a bit of cutting with the roller noses, and they seem to throw the chain easier than a sprocket nose.


----------



## little possum (Dec 4, 2011)

One on my S1050A, traded the other for a 28" roller, and still have the grey one.



That one is modded to fit Husky large mount. Was a Pioneer bar


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## bobt (Dec 4, 2011)

Those roller nose bars for racing look very nice.

In the late sixties in Northern Michigan all the pro cutters were using hard nose bars as there was no other option. Then the roller nose bars came out with the promise that they would be the best thing since sliced bread.

The cutters tried them, and didn't like them in the least. Sure they gave a little more zip to their saws, but every little twig threw chains off the bars. The space between the bar and roller made it easy for twigs and brush to flip the chain off the roller.

Rollernose bars never really caught on for that reason.

Bob


----------



## heimannm (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's one you probably have not seen before.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=209854&d=1322982494

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=209855&d=1322982497

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=209856&d=1322982500

Mark

Sorry guys, I still can't seem to post photo's from long distance (Schipol airport this morning)


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 4, 2011)

Mark-

I remember this bar. It was converted from a Mac hard nose.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 4, 2011)

Great thread. I love the vintage bars. I have a nice 36''er on a Mall 1MG. what year did them come out with the sprocket nose bars?


----------



## Ambull (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are some of my roller noses:


----------



## Ambull (Dec 4, 2011)

bobt said:


> Those roller nose bars for racing look very nice.
> 
> In the late sixties in Northern Michigan all the pro cutters were using hard nose bars as there was no other option. Then the roller nose bars came out with the promise that they would be the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> ...



I know someone who dislikes the roller noses so much that he uses them to stake off the tomatoes in his garden. lol!!!


----------



## bobt (Dec 4, 2011)

Ambull said:


> I know someone who dislikes the roller noses so much that he uses them to stake off the tomatoes in his garden. lol!!!



Wow! He must grow some hefty tomato plants!

He would do better to give the roller nose bars to someone who would preserve them. They have their following. I wouldn't mind having one for the sake of history.


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 4, 2011)

I guess they made roller nose bars in all sizes. Not just large ones. This is the only roller nose bar I have. Its a 17" bar on a Poulan 203, which is the same as, or what became the 306. I don't know who made them. It is stamped Poulan on the bar, and Torrington on the tip. I only use it for fun cookie cutting. Don't know how well they work under working conditions.












Gregg,


----------



## Bob Wright (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is a patient for the roller nose bar. Roller nose bar - Kuwica, Daniel Lots of cool parts to look at if you like looking at mechanical parts and how they work. Click on the Download PDF 4813135 for the roller nose. Then there are some more reference links below that have some cool old stuff also. I have a 50" GB hardnose bar i would love to add a roller nose to...Bob


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are some of the roller nosed bars that I have. I do have a nice 36" General bar on my P-100 Super but dont have a nice picture of it yet. 

Here is a nice 16" on this Dayton.






This is a original 21" Poulan branded bar on my 306SA.






A 21" roller from a old Mono saw converted to my Poulan 71-A


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's a big belly roller on a 500 Honda Hotsaw.......I prefer and run the 3 1/2" Mall/Remington tip on my personal 500.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice bar's, and I really love the older saw picture's. Some nice looking machine's


----------



## ray benson (Dec 4, 2011)

Oregon #11616 has a 2 7/8" dia.
Clinton 20-225-500 is a 2 3/4" dia. and says Torrington
Haven't run across the larger roller nose


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 4, 2011)

Homelite Super 1050






Homelite 1130G





Another in Stihl mount. I've got a couple of these.





I've got a 36er I just picked up for the 101 kart saw I'm building.


----------



## leeha (Dec 4, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Here's a big belly roller on a 500 Honda Hotsaw.......I prefer and run the 3 1/2" Mall/Remington tip on my personal 500.



Hey Dennis, Where's the chain brake. :monkey:



Lee


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's a couple cool items I have. 

The Mall bar was an e-bay score and the NOS tip I got from an old saw shop inventory.


----------



## Urbicide (Dec 4, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Great thread. I love the vintage bars. I have a nice 36''er on a Mall 1MG. what year did them come out with the sprocket nose bars?



I don't know the exact year sprocket noses were introduced. I would have to say in the early 1970's.

1974 was the last year in which roller nosed bars appeared in Oregon's catalog. Oregon did sell replacement rollers for a number of years after that. They offered a 2-7/8" for .058 & .063 gauge bars (as Ray mentioned), & a 2-1/2" for .050 & .058 gauge bars.

General Chain Bar Company also offered 2 different sizes of roller noses. There was a 2-3/4" for .058 & .063 gauge bars, & a 2-3/8" for .050 & .058 gauge bars.

Sabre manufactured 2 sizes of rollers. There was a 2-3/8" for .050 gauge, a 2-3/8" for .058 & .063 gauge, a 2" for .050 gauge, & a 2" for .058 & .063 gauge.

McCulloch rollers came in 2 sizes. A 2-7/8" for .058 & .063 gauges, & a 2-1/2" for .050 & .058 gauges.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 4, 2011)

Vince-

That timeline sounds about right. My dad went to work in the woods in '67 and he said there
were still a lot of hardnose bars on landings and in the woods, but him and my grandpa had
the roller nose bars on their big McCullochs. Hard noses were prevalent on landings at that time
because of the harsh, dirty conditions. They ran 1/2" pitch full-comp semi-chisel on the larger saws.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's mostly race bars with roller noses......a few work bars.


----------



## turtle561 (Dec 4, 2011)

14" of oregon power-sharp fury.










knarley, eh ?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 4, 2011)

A few extra roller noses for hotsaw bars, 2 7/8"Oregon sold McCulloch, 2 3/4"Torringtons, 2 1/2" Oregon, and a couple of odd ball rollers. Torrington also made 2 3/4" flat tip, as seen on the double slotted rotax hotsaw bar.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dennis could you explain the what makes a good hotsaw bar and why. Are they factory bars or all custom built? that CR500 saw looks mean as hell. any videos of it in action?


----------



## struggle (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is mine:hmm3grin2orange:
Picked up from a member here


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 4, 2011)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Dennis could you explain the what makes a good hotsaw bar and why. Are they factory bars or all custom built? that CR500 saw looks mean as hell. any videos of it in action?




jeepy......You want belly in a hotsaw bar to make your chain climb, coming right off the sprocket. The heal of the bar has to have a smooth rising transistion and should be close as possible to the sprocket. This will take the snake type whip out of the chain and let it ride flatter on the rails. A hotsaw like a 500 has ton of torque and it will make a chain rise and whip if the bar doesn't have enough belly or not properly setup, which can end up with chain derailment........and you really don't want the chain flying off.....although I've flicked many a chain.......Hahahahahahaha! I'll post some video when I get a chance.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 4, 2011)

OhioGregg said:


> *I guess they made roller nose bars in all sizes. Not just large ones*. This is the only roller nose bar I have. Its a 17" bar on a Poulan 203, which is the same as, or what became the 306. I don't know who made them. It is stamped Poulan on the bar, and Torrington on the tip. I only use it for fun cookie cutting. Don't know how well they work under working conditions.
> 
> Gregg,



That's right Gregg. I have an unmarked 20" RN bar that looks just like what's on your Poulan 203. It came to me on a tired Homelite SXL12. Was wearing a loop of 3/8" safety chain! I also have a super short 15-16" Remington type RN bar that came to me on a McCulloch 250. Got a 30" Cannon .063G bar that I got with a Homelite XP1020, and a 31" Cannon .063G bar that I bought from an ebay seller for my large frame Macs. I have a 25" RN (currently wearing a loop of 7/16"-.063g) on my Mono/Wards WD-60. I'm hoping it's a 'universal mount' (haven't taken it off yet) that I can run on my large frame Homelites.









Here's a cute little 12" Remington RN that's on my Remington SL-9/Wards Power Kraft 2.8. The bar and saw will be heading to the Great White North soon.









This McCulloch Super Pro branded 28" RN came to me mounted on my McCulloch SP-81 (which is wearing the 32" sprocket tip in these pics). In the pics it's on my McCulloch PM700. It will get cleaned up a bit and saved for GTG's. I need to shoot some pics of the other RN bars I mentioned for this thread...


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Dec 4, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> jeepy......You want belly in a hotsaw bar to make your chain climb, coming right off the sprocket. The heal of the bar has to have a smooth rising transistion and should be close as possible to the sprocket. This will take the snake type whip out of the chain and let it ride flatter on the rails. A hotsaw like a 500 has ton of torque and it will make a chain rise and whip if the bar doesn't have enough belly or not properly setup, which can end up with chain derailment........and you really don't want the chain flying off.....although I've flicked many a chain.......Hahahahahahaha! I'll post some video when I get a chance.



thanks for the info. I always assumed the belly was so you could run the chain really loose to reduce drag. what kind of RPMs are you running?


----------



## Busmech (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are my roller noses.


----------



## little possum (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice Busmech!!!


----------



## little possum (Dec 4, 2011)

Jredavarana wit da rolla nose. And a few small, and one bout 28" I think


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Zach-

On the far left of your pile in the bottom picture, are those smaller roller bars Zipp-Penn brand?


----------



## TonyRumore (Dec 4, 2011)

53 inch on one of my 084's.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 4, 2011)

Chris brought this over today. 

Mac geardrive, roller nose and 1/2" pitch chisel chain. Awesome!


----------



## little possum (Dec 4, 2011)

Pioneer bars JJ.


----------



## homelitejim (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a couple complete and 1 Mac 28 inch bar that is missing the tip.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's a little odd-ball roller nose I put on a sprocket nose bar for racing. It's a 28"er I run on Solo's, Huskies, and Dolmar's. Don't know who made it, and haven't seen another one.


----------



## turtle561 (Dec 5, 2011)

handy for moving the chain while adjusting. good idea. a little window crank and you're good to go.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 5, 2011)

The old mac 101b race saw......36" roller nose bar, 12 tooth 3/8's sprocket......and one of the new 250 Honda's I'm building. 13tooth 1/2" or 16tooth 404 for cold start cutting 18"to 20" wood.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 5, 2011)

Brilliant stuff guys, who could have guessed there were so many roller nose bars hiding out there?

I have at least three more, one on the Wards 90 / Mono 81, one on a little John Deere branded Remmington, and one that will fit my large frame McCulloch saws.

Come to think of it I have a couple of D-176 mounts for the 10 Series McCulloch saws as well, probably a few more bits laying about as well...

Mark


----------



## paccity (Dec 5, 2011)

have a couple. View attachment 210095
View attachment 210096


----------



## paccity (Dec 5, 2011)

forgot one.View attachment 210097


----------



## Joe46 (Dec 5, 2011)

Well if one of you fine gentlemen would be willing to part with oh say a 32" roller nose to go on my 790 Mac I would be eternally grateful:smile2:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice bar but I'm not so sure I ever seen that type chain before with the hog leg rakers and the sloped back tie straps. 

Do you know anything about it?


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 5, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> Nice bar but I'm not so sure I ever seen that type chain before with the hog leg rakers and the sloped back tie straps.
> 
> Do you know anything about it?



That's Mall brand chain and is a proprietary design of the Mall company.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 5, 2011)

Awesome thread! Subscribing...........opcorn:


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 5, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> That's Mall brand chain and is a proprietary design of the Mall company.



Thanks JJ, its always a good day when I can learn at least one thing new!


----------



## paccity (Dec 5, 2011)

View attachment 210116
here's another differant chain.


----------



## watsonr (Dec 5, 2011)

That chain came standard on the BP-1:msp_wink:


----------



## paccity (Dec 5, 2011)

it's super duper square racin chain.:biggrin:


----------



## AustinGarner (Dec 5, 2011)

My D-35 with a roller nose bar, I think it is a original clinton bar

View attachment 210124


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 6, 2011)

paccity said:


> it's super duper square racin chain.:biggrin:




No, this is super duper "fullhouse" square racin chain.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 6, 2011)

A very kool picture of a big belly roller nose, running on a 500 Honda Hotsaw I built for Mikey Forrester. This saw broke the World record (2.42 seconds) at Morton Washington in 27" cottonwood, the 2nd cut it ever made in competion. First cut, he broke the chain. The record held for years, until this year when TJ Bexten broke it at 2.25 seconds with the Big Blue Harbor Saw&Supply 500. 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## little possum (Dec 6, 2011)

Not nearly as cool as the long RN on the big Homey geardrives, or the fatbelly race saws. But its what I have


----------



## Ambull (Dec 6, 2011)

Joe46 said:


> Well if one of you fine gentlemen would be willing to part with oh say a 32" roller nose to go on my 790 Mac I would be eternally grateful:smile2:



The "standard" roller nose for big Mac's seems to be the 33". Those things are like gold. The saw in front has one, the only 33" bar I have.







This one is a little bigger, but it would fit your saw.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## chainsawlady (Dec 6, 2011)

*Roller nose Bars*



Dennis Cahoon said:


> OK.......I'm gonna post some roller nose bars for a little discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have 15 roller nose bars in inventory 9 for Homelite XLs & EZ to 123. 4 with universal mount for older saws .050 gauge. 2 14" .063 for Homelite C series. Will send P.M. with more information
chainsawlady


----------



## Man of $tihl (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## tomdcoker (Dec 6, 2011)

Is the Christmas giving thread. Tom::smile2:


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 6, 2011)

You guys see this listing?

NOS Vintage Remington Mall Chainsaw 30" Bar Roller Nose ? Chain Saw Antique | eBay

NOS remington Mall 30" roller.

Looks really nice


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 6, 2011)

Anthony_Va. said:


> You guys see this listing?
> 
> NOS Vintage Remington Mall Chainsaw 30" Bar Roller Nose ? Chain Saw Antique | eBay
> 
> ...



tasty and a good deal, almost hit the button.....still thinking about it


----------



## super3 (Dec 6, 2011)

That's a great pic of the chain climbing off the bar.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 6, 2011)

super3 said:


> That's a great pic of the chain climbing off the bar.



Mikey Forrester is a beast but if you want to meet a great big man, you should see his dad.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 6, 2011)

RandyMac said:


>



Looks like Vestal Skags.......maybe Klamath Ca. He use to travel with Johnny Van Duzen when I ran againist them.


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 6, 2011)

Yep, my buddy Vestal. RIP.


----------



## paccity (Dec 6, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> No, this is super duper "fullhouse" square racin chain.......Hahahahahahaha!



now thats full comp.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's Rolin Eslinger back in the Glory Days!.......This picture was in Sports Ill. 1978 or 79. Cannon bar with a Mall/Remington roller nose.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 7, 2011)

Thats cool Dennis. I always wandered who that was and where it came from. Thats awesome it was in S.I.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Bill G (Dec 7, 2011)

I believe he was also on ABC's Wide World of Sports. I know Eugene Villeneuve was as I remember watching it.

Bill


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 7, 2011)

Bill G said:


> I believe he was also on ABC's Wide World of Sports. I know Eugene Villenue was.
> 
> Bill



Bill-

Didn't they have Roy Booth Sr. and Arden Cogar Sr. on Wide World of Sports as well? I think I remember Jim McKay interviewing both of those guys.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 7, 2011)

Ah man the late 70's and early 80's! I loved that time in my life. ABC wide world of sports......just seems that was a great era to be a kid in...Those cheesy wrestlin matches on TBS...(WCW?) I could gon on and on man......It was great!


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 7, 2011)

MacLaren said:


> Ah man the late 70's and early 80's! I loved that time in my life. ABC wide world of sports......just seems that was a great era to be a kid in...Those cheesy wrestlin matches on TBS...(WCW?) I could gon on and on man......It was great!



Yeah I was a huge fan of Arden Cogar Sr. when I was a kid in the late 70's simply because he was a big old boy with a big old chainsaw. In those days he was using Rotax engines on his hotsaws. We didn't have TV but my aunt and uncle would tape all of the Timbersports stuff for me and my brothers. This would have been around '78-81. My favorite pro wrassler back then was Superfly Snuka.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 7, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah I was a huge fan of Arden Cogar Sr. when I was a kid in the late 70's simply because he was a big old boy with a big old chainsaw. In those days he was using Rotax engines on his hotsaws. We didn't have TV but my aunt and uncle would tape all of the Timbersports stuff for me and my brothers. This would have been around '78-81. My favorite pro wrassler back then was Superfly Snuka.



I hear ya JJ! Mine was Dusty Rhodes ........good ole days.....


----------



## paccity (Dec 7, 2011)

ha. jimmy superfly snooka, bullramuss , dutch savage. got to see them at the grand theater in salem once. thats when i dicovered that it was fake. mel lenz was my fav back then. i miss going to the albany timber carnival back in the 70's. ahh memories. jj dosn't roudy rody pipper live down by you now?


----------



## 24d (Dec 7, 2011)

Dennis, when building a bar, is important to you to have the same amount of left and right cutters? How do you figure that out?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 7, 2011)

Bill G said:


> I believe he was also on ABC's Wide World of Sports. I know Eugene Villeneuve was as I remember watching it.
> 
> Bill



Bill, Rolin bought Eugene's 250 Yamaha bike saw.....which was the first I ever saw running 3/8's chain and was very fast.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 7, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah I was a huge fan of Arden Cogar Sr. when I was a kid in the late 70's simply because he was a big old boy with a big old chainsaw. In those days he was using Rotax engines on his hotsaws. We didn't have TV but my aunt and uncle would tape all of the Timbersports stuff for me and my brothers. This would have been around '78-81.



JJ, you must be thinking of Sven or Ron Johnson who both won Hayward many times, running there Can-Am's.......Arden Sr. didn't run the bikesaws.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 7, 2011)

paccity said:


> .......mel lenz was my fav back then. i miss going to the albany timber carnival back in the 70's. ahh memories.



I miss the Albany Timber Carnival too!......Had many great times there. I just noticed the smoke coming from the pulp mill. If the wind was blowing the right way, boy did it stink!......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 7, 2011)

Sticking with the roller nose theme......Here's the Hotsaw record holder at Albany....Dennis Harvey, from GrassValley, Ca......running his 460 Maico with a Mall/Remington tip.....Cold start.....one cut, 30" doug fir.....6.86 seconds.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 7, 2011)

A 30" Doug Fir in 6.86 tics......whew!! :rocker: Thats rockin and rollin!


----------



## paccity (Dec 7, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I miss the Albany Timber Carnival too!......Had many great times there. I just noticed the smoke coming from the pulp mill. If the wind was blowing the right way, boy did it stink!......Hahahahahaha!



well just like the show the paper mill is no more.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 7, 2011)

Really!.....I drove by on I-5 in Sept. and it looked like it was still cookin. How long ago did it shut down?


----------



## little possum (Dec 7, 2011)

How do they get the logs uniform in size? I know a picture earlier had a bigger log, with a small end turned down...


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 7, 2011)

Albany had it's own peeler. The 100' climbing poles are what became hard to get for them. For years they fell the climbing poles into the pond at the end of the weekend. Here's Melvin Lentz, me, and Rolin Eslinger back in the Glory Days of the Carlton Race Team......with the 100" climbing poles at Albany in the back ground.......and soon to be felled into the pond.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 7, 2011)

Those climbers on ESPN I see from time to time amaze me.

They pretty much just fall back down to the bottom. Thems got to be some tough SOB's.
This thread has been awesome to read. Dennis, thanks for sharing all of the knowledge about hotsaws and such.


----------



## paccity (Dec 7, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Really!.....I drove by on I-5 in Sept. and it looked like it was still cookin. How long ago did it shut down?



it,s been a couple three years now , they are takeing it down little by little, if you look you'll see the chip piles are pretty mutch gone . you might have been seeing the steam from the wahchang plant next to it on the south side of it.


----------



## watsonr (Dec 7, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I just noticed the smoke coming from the pulp mill. If the wind was blowing the right way, boy did it stink!......Hahahahahaha!



Being from Idaho, we had one of those, tells me I'm home!! ....my father always said that was the smell of money


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm shocked at how few Stihls have been shown with a roller nosed bar so here's my contribution. 

Contra S







View attachment 210361


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Albany had it's own peeler. The 100' climbing poles are what became hard to get for them. For years they fell the climbing poles into the pond at the end of the weekend. Here's Melvin Lentz, me, and Rolin Eslinger back in the Glory Days of the Carlton Race Team......with the 100" climbing poles at Albany in the back ground.......and soon to be felled into the pond.



Mel and the Cogar clan live not too far from me in Webster Co. 

Thanks for posting all the great info and pics Dennis. I really enjoy it!!!


----------



## ptjeep (Dec 7, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Sticking with the roller nose theme......Here's the Hotsaw record holder at Albany....Dennis Harvey, from GrassValley, Ca......running his 460 Maico with a Mall/Remington tip.....Cold start.....one cut, 30" doug fir.....6.86 seconds.



Very cool, any chance of a video of this or something similar?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 7, 2011)

OH YEAH!......got a bunch of good Hotsawing video.......but I'll start another thread for that!


----------



## paccity (Dec 7, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> OH YEAH!......got a bunch of good Hotsawing video.......but I start another thread for that!



i'll hook up the good speakers for the max enjoyment.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 7, 2011)

7oaks said:


> I'm shocked at how few Stihls have been shown with a roller nosed bar



Here's a Stihl.....piped 084 with a roller nose......making a bore in, up, down cut for the win!......Myrtle Creek, Oregon.


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 7, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> OH YEAH!......got a bunch of good Hotsawing video.......but I start another thread for that!



You just keep these threads a comin Dennis......they will be watched! :msp_biggrin:


----------



## paccity (Dec 7, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Here's Rolin Eslinger back in the Glory Days!.......This picture was in Sports Ill. 1978 or 79. Cannon bar with a Mall/Remington roller nose.



question on the cannon bar or some of the others, do they order them that short, or do they or you cut them down to length. also the benifits to rollertipps over sprocket's . i have my therories but wanted to hear from someone in the know.


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 8, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Here's a Stihl.....piped 084 with a roller nose......making a bore in, up, down cut for the win!......Myrtle Creek, Oregon.



Anybody ever race 090's as hot saws?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 8, 2011)

7oaks said:


> Anybody ever race 090's as hot saws?



Sure, but mostly stock appearing with mufflers. Cranks didn't last in the one's I raced.

Here's Matt and Melvin Lentz back in the day running an 090.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 8, 2011)

Some like the old rollers......I prefer the modern look!.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## leeha (Dec 8, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Some like the old rollers......I prefer the modern look!.......Hahahahahahaha!



D.C., That thang is Shaweeeeeeet




Lee


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Some like the old rollers......I prefer the modern look!.......Hahahahahahaha!


Dennis, I've always been curious. How much for a hotsaw like that?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 8, 2011)

Just like you Brad, I don't discuss price on the open form. :hmm3grin2orange:

For what it's worth, I've got $500 in the chain.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 8, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Just like you Brad, I don't discuss price on the open form. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> For what it's worth, I've got $500 in the chain.......Hahahahahahaha!


Understood.


----------



## turtle561 (Dec 8, 2011)

that starter looks pretty exciting. is that cable attached to the stirrup handle ?


----------



## leed3349 (Dec 8, 2011)

picked this up to day 16in and it has partner on it what saws did partner make that came with roller tip bars and does any one no the maker for them thanks lee


----------



## 24d (Dec 8, 2011)

Who got it?
Dennis, did you get your commission??
NOS Vintage Remington Mall Chainsaw 30" Bar Roller Nose ? Chain Saw Antique | eBay

Lucky for yall, we have another!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Vintage...510?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c21ba99e6


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 8, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Sure, but mostly stock appearing with mufflers. Cranks didn't last in the one's I raced.
> 
> Here's Matt and Melvin Lentz back in the day running an 090.



Thanks Dennis...Judging by the haircuts and tennis shoes that would be in the late 60's early 70's?


----------



## 24d (Dec 9, 2011)

Three years ago we almost had Windsor convinced to make replaceable tips with rollers instead of sprockets, deal fell though somehow.
How about those Ventmaster roller nose bars? Anybody know how they work? I'v been told if you file them down some, they work just like an old style roller?


----------



## 24d (Dec 9, 2011)

Cancel the Vent Master, it has a roller but it works more like a sprocket with no teeth, the roller is flat and the sides of the bar guide the chain.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 9, 2011)

This is David Bolstad from NZ with his 360 Rotax and a nice looking roller nose belly bar. Unfortunately David passed away 2 weeks ago at a woodchop in NZ. A great loss for those who knew him. When in the states and on the West Coast David always stopped and stayed. We had many good times and spent many hours sawing, filing, talking, biking, and drinking a 'few" mic ultra's and rums at night. I think we both learned alot, I know I sure did. For those who don't know, David was a World Champion axemen and holds many World records, including the 20" Hotsaw World record. He also won the Stihl Timbersport Series many times and the World STS. He was also an avid pig hunter and when we went to NZ and stayed at his place, he took Aaron and I pig hunting. He hunted with dogs and made his kills with a knife. I could go on and on, but I saw this picture today and it brought back some good memories. RIP David!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 9, 2011)

The cookie boneyard after David and Shane Jordan left for Oregon and the STS 2 years ago. BTW, David was sponsored by Bailey's and Lucas Mill, and also was a Champion at sawmilling with the Lucas Mill in competition. David stored his equipment at the Bailey's warehouse about 90 miles down the road from me in Woodland, Ca. and on this trip they went back to Bailey's to pick up some equipment shipped to Bailey's.......and when they pullback in, they had brought back Nick Bailey with them for a good visit.






Sawing went into the night many times, then me welding and filing for Shane.......and then alittle nightcap......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics and stories DC. Very interesting.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dennis, that is unbelievable news about David Bolstad. I always enjoyed watching him chop in the STS. 

I am sorry to hear about the loss of your friend. 

Godspeed, David


----------



## sawbones (Dec 9, 2011)

7oaks said:


> Anybody ever race 090's as hot saws?













madsens 10 cube.












madsens 084


----------



## sawbones (Dec 9, 2011)

industrial strenght PNW rollers. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## sawbones (Dec 9, 2011)

a couple more Generals


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 9, 2011)

Let's put something pretty on here!.......Dennis Harvey's 460 Maico, a World record holder at Albany and a class winner at the Cal Expo car show.


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 9, 2011)

RIC...

Nice pics. Good to see you back here. Congratulations on the good news!


----------



## paccity (Dec 9, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Let's put something pretty on here!.......Dennis Harvey's 460 Maico, a World record holder at Albany and a class winner at the Cal Expo car show.



that thing is a work of art.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 9, 2011)

paccity said:


> that thing is a work of art.



You're right!.....you can't see very well in this picture, but the oil and gas caps are carved trees.


----------



## Anthony_Va. (Dec 9, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Let's put something pretty on here!.......Dennis Harvey's 460 Maico, a World record holder at Albany and a class winner at the Cal Expo car show.



Man, that sucker is just too friggen sweet. I bet it would be a blast to run that baby! Freakin beautiful.


----------



## 24d (Dec 10, 2011)

Yall gonna love this.
https://urandom.ca/nosquint/


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Here's a couple of my personal bikesaws. Both Honda Cr's....closest 250cc with a narrower belly bar running 404 chain, and this years Western region STS winner with TJ Bexten at the wheel. The other is a BB 310cc running 1/2" chain, with a wider belly bar. This bar had a huge belly at one time, so I ground it down on the Barshop. When we tested these saws before the Western STS the 310 was faster, but TJ like the feel of the 250 better, so he ran it. The 310 is getting a cylinder revamp and a top handle change for next season. 





40mm pumper carb on the 250......42mm pumper on the 310


----------



## MacLaren (Dec 10, 2011)

Dang, I would imagine it takes a long time to learn to do something like that. I would also imagine it just flat out requires talent too.


----------



## 24d (Dec 10, 2011)

Barshop plugSPECIALTY MOTORS MFG

As many different companys there were that made roller noses for chainsaw bars at one time, I just can't understand why no one can even make a copy now.


----------



## leeha (Dec 10, 2011)

Dennis, You gotta be the KING of bike saws.
Those two are sweet.



Lee


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2011)

leeha said:


> Dennis, You gotta be the KING of bike saws.
> Those two are sweet.
> 
> 
> ...



Lee-

You're probably already thinking this but eventually you need to get a bikesaw in your collection. I ran a CR 500 bikesaw once last year and it's a riot.


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 10, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Let's put something pretty on here!.......Dennis Harvey's 460 Maico, a World record holder at Albany and a class winner at the Cal Expo car show.


I always wanted the dirt bike version of that power plant when I was back in high school. That's awesome.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 10, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Lee............. I ran a CR 500 bikesaw once last year and it's a riot.



JJ, who's 500 did you run?


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2011)

It belongs to a guy by the name of Steve Smith who worked at Horner's saw shop in Cottage Grove for a while. He's good friend with the Morgan family (Ace Morgan's bunch.)

He's cutting logs for Stimson now.


----------



## leeha (Dec 10, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Lee-
> 
> You're probably already thinking this but eventually you need to get a bikesaw in your collection. I ran a CR 500 bikesaw once last year and it's a riot.



Oh believe me Jacob, I have thought about it.
And i would love to owh a D.C. bike saw but i
just can't justify the cost for a saw i would 
never use. But someday ya never know.



Lee


----------



## 24d (Dec 10, 2011)

Funny thing, I bet you could count all the guys that built a bike saw, maybe even all the guys that have ran one.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 10, 2011)

You would think they would come up for sale once in awhile. What happens to the bikesaws that are no longer competetive?


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 10, 2011)

24d said:


> Funny thing, I bet you could count all the guys that built a bike saw, maybe even all the guys that have ran one.



Possibly, they're pretty rare. I know of one member here that has three of them and another that has two. There's probably six-eight guys within 100 miles of me that have 200cc+ hotsaws.


----------



## 24d (Dec 10, 2011)

Ductape said:


> You would think they would come up for sale once in awhile. What happens to the bikesaws that are no longer competetive?


 Well, here is the thing, if you sell something, you assume (some) responsibility of it, you can't put a bikesaw on Ebay, or even sell it on this site for that matter, simple because it would only be bought as a toy and it is not a toy. There are a lot of guys on here that have saws or know how to build a saw the would be VERY competitive, today or even MANY old retired hotsaws that they are more than ready to get rid of, but you just can't pass things like that out, it simply isn't the right thing to do.


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 10, 2011)

24d said:


> Well, here is the thing, if you sell something, you assume (some) responsibility of it, you can't put a bikesaw on Ebay, or even sell it on this site for that matter, simple because it would only be bought as a toy and it is not a toy. There are a lot of guys on here that have saws or know how to build a saw the would be VERY competitive, today or even MANY old retired hotsaws that they are more than ready to get rid of, but you just can't pass things like that out, it simply isn't the right thing to do.



Kind of like offering someone a ride on an 8 second dragbike....


----------



## little possum (Dec 10, 2011)

Id settle for a ride on a 15 second bike


----------



## Tzed250 (Dec 10, 2011)

little possum said:


> Id settle for a ride on a 15 second bike



Nice!!!


I had a 9.90 Super Gas Kawasaki. It got my attention....


----------



## cpr (Dec 10, 2011)

My FIL has his two-seat powered parachute in my garage. Everytime I look at that Rotax 582, I think saw.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 11, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> It belongs to a guy by the name of Steve Smith who worked at Horner's saw shop in Cottage Grove for a while. He's good friend with the Morgan family (Ace Morgan's bunch.)



JJ, haven't competed againist or heard of any other 500's around besides the ones I've built. I do know Randy Irwin who hangs at Horners and from Cottage Grove. He built a Honda 450cc 4-stroker hotsaw a couple years back. Don't know this other guy.


----------



## Ambull (Dec 11, 2011)

I saw this one run up in Oregon in the spring. I was offered a chance to run it, but I chickened out..... lol. I did run two of his other hotsaws though.

PNW GTG :: 036.mp4 video by jmueller57 - Photobucket

IIRC, he said that he had built this saw himself.


----------



## little possum (Dec 11, 2011)

cpr said:


> My FIL has his two-seat powered parachute in my garage. Everytime I look at that Rotax 582, I think saw.


One of the guys I work for has a paramotor that he landed in a tree the first day he took it out. All it does now is collect dust, and I think they blew the leaves outta his yard :msp_tongue: Would make a nice saw!!


----------



## 24d (Dec 11, 2011)

Ductape said:


> You would think they would come up for sale once in awhile. What happens to the bikesaws that are no longer competetive?



Another point on bikesaws, look at those saws Dennis has pictured. The massive job of the conversion has already been done, just a simple tweak now and then will keep them competitive as long as there are bikesaws. Kartsaws did away with regular saws, bikesaws did away with kartsaws, is doubtful there will ever be a power plant that will put a well designed bikesaw on the shelf. Two stroke engine development has reached it's peak and now are being phased out.


----------



## paccity (Dec 11, 2011)

Ambull said:


> I saw this one run up in Oregon in the spring. I was offered a chance to run it, but I chickened out..... lol. I did run two of his other hotsaws though.
> 
> PNW GTG :: 036.mp4 video by jmueller57 - Photobucket
> 
> IIRC, he said that he had built this saw himself.



i remember it. madhatte ran it, he had a pretty big grin on his face.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 11, 2011)

paccity said:


> i remember it. madhatte ran it, he had a pretty big grin on his face.



Is that one a snowmobile engine? It sounds like a JLO engine.


----------



## Ambull (Dec 11, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Is that one a snowmobile engine? It sounds like a JLO engine.



No, I think it is a 500cc Honda. In person it sounds COMPLETELY different than in the vid. The volume was deafening.


----------



## sawbones (Dec 11, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Is that one a snowmobile engine? It sounds like a JLO engine.



Its a CRF dirtbike motor. I believe he bumped the compression as well as a few other mods.

He runs 404 high tooth.

In this run we had Bob's Farleys neighbor threatening to call the cops because it was so loud. 
I was too close and the sound overloaded my cameras mike. 

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/HYCt0BYtgj0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


Randys vid.

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3ryIxY5vyco" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 11, 2011)

sawbones said:


> Its a CRF dirtbike motor. I believe he bumped the compression as well as a few other mods.
> 
> He runs 404 high tooth.
> 
> ...



It still sounds pretty awesome. I'll bet Bob's neighbors have wanted to call the cops on more than one occasion. 

I saw Rupedoggy's bikesaws, he's got some sweet machines, a 250, a 325?, and a 500?.


----------



## 24d (Dec 11, 2011)

Stihl made it's own hot saws and .404 high tooth chain to go with them at one time.Redirect Notice
I think this is them? Maybe someone else knows more about this.


----------



## brncreeper (Dec 11, 2011)

How about 175cc?
<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3WVF2A1gEU4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 11, 2011)

Ambull said:


> I saw this one run up in Oregon in the spring. I was offered a chance to run it, but I chickened out..... lol. I did run two of his other hotsaws though.
> 
> PNW GTG :: 036.mp4 video by jmueller57 - Photobucket
> 
> IIRC, he said that he had built this saw himself.



Yeah, that's Randy Irwin. CRF 450 Honda. He phoned me quite often when he was building that saw.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 11, 2011)

24d said:


> Stihl made it's own hot saws and .404 high tooth chain to go with them at one time.Redirect Notice
> I think this is them? Maybe someone else knows more about this.



Dion Lane bought one of those hotsaws and tested it at my place one year. It really was down on power and he sold it. I did see a couple of the Europeans run at the STS 2 years ago and their engines were much improved. Those saws are running hi-tooth 404 chain.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 11, 2011)

brncreeper said:


> How about 175cc?



I'm pretty sure Jerry's 175 hotsaw is a honda, and was originally built by Chaunsey Varney. That saw has been around for along time. I first saw it in the back of Chaunsey's pickup with his other bigger Honda at Loon Mt. N.H. STS in 94 or 95.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 12, 2011)

Well it's about time to start another thread with some Hotsaw video. Here's an example.......TJ Bexten making test cuts to decide which hotsaw (250/310) to run at the West Coast qualifier March 2011 at San Louis Opisbo, Ca.......250 1st/310 2nd
We saw'd the doug fir rounds in half for testing......gave us more of the true time in the wood......then went to white pine to test the chains. TJ didn't have much time at all cold start racing a bikesaw when these video's were taken. Most all his cutting came from hot start cutting with his 500. He cuts log for a living and is a skilled chainsaw operator, so he was a quick learner.......and now days is making runs in the low six's.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 12, 2011)

These cuts are in Western white pine, much softer than the doug fir. The 310 and 1/2" chain cut it pretty good, the 250 with 404 is to hungry. Ended up filing one more time but still found it to hungry. We now have the depth height right on the money, but more than half of the chain had to be filed back. Not a good design and very expensive when you loose half the chain right off the bat.


----------



## 24d (Dec 12, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> These cuts are in Western white pine, much softer than the doug fir. The 310 and 1/2" chain cut it pretty good, the 250 with 404 is to hungry. Ended up filing one more time but still found it to hungry. We now have the depth height right on the money, but more than half of the chain had to be filed back. Not a good design and very expensive when you loose half the chain right off the bat.




Dennis, is that the 404 high tooth? I had heard the depth gauges looked really low but 'd never heard from some one that had ran it.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 12, 2011)

24d said:


> Another point on bikesaws, look at those saws Dennis has pictured. The massive job of the conversion has already been done, just a simple tweak now and then will keep them competitive as long as there are bikesaws. Kartsaws did away with regular saws, bikesaws did away with kartsaws, is doubtful there will ever be a power plant that will put a well designed bikesaw on the shelf. Two stroke engine development has reached it's peak and now are being phased out.




I was thinking more CC-wise. Three hundred+ cc bike saw competing against five hundred cc saws.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 12, 2011)

24d said:


> Dennis, is that the 404 high tooth? I had heard the depth gauges looked really low but 'd never heard from some one that had ran it.



Yes, cutting the White pine on the 250.......Yes, way to low. By the time you get the height right, you loose at least half the tooth. Oh it will cut at in the 0.50" but not smoothly. For the high cost, the chains not worth it IMO. Stock 404 chain isn't far behind in speed, and with a little work, I believe I can get it cutting just as fast......but the old 1/2" still cuts pretty dam good!


----------



## 24d (Dec 12, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yes, way to low. By the time you get the height right, you loose at least half the tooth. For the high cost, the chains not worth it IMO. Stock 404 chain isn't far behind in speed, and with a little work, I believe I can get it cutting just as fast......but the old 1/2" still cuts pretty dam good!



It was my understanding that they made this chain just for racing?
First, I can't see why they didn't go with a proven design, like the 1/2" for instance.
Second, why not start with a high dept gauge you could fine tune.
Unusual planning for a company so into racing and an unlimited budget.


----------



## heimannm (Dec 13, 2011)

Back to the topic at hand - roller nose bars.

First up, a little John Deere branded Remmington with a 16"? monster bar.

View attachment 211302


On the wall, McCulloch 28" for the 10 Series

View attachment 211303

View attachment 211304


On another saw, McCulloch 24" for the 10 Series

View attachment 211305


This is a larger Remmington branded bar on the Wards 90/Mono 81

View attachment 211306


Mark 

P.S. If anyone would care to share with me the latest secrets in posting photo's so they'll appear I thank you in advance


----------



## heimannm (Dec 13, 2011)

Finally, a couple more for the large frame McCulloch saws, 26" and 30" cutting capacity.

View attachment 211308


Read the fine print on the roller "Grease Hourly"

View attachment 211309


Mark

Larry - If I get a chance I will try to get the inside door closed tonight so I can get some photo's of the Super Series cover with the holes for the starter.


----------



## little possum (Dec 13, 2011)

Mark, you can click on preview post, and then copy the shortcuts, erase the attached link, and paste the shortcuts in the insert image box. (From URL, uncheck reference locally or what ever)

Nice bars!


----------



## 24d (Dec 13, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Larry - If I get a chance I will try to get the inside door closed tonight so I can get some photo's of the Super Series cover with the holes for the starter.



Thanks pal! I'll try to put up a picture of my saw as well, maybe I can find a roller for it ha!
Nice bars, all of them! 
I'v not given up on having some roller noses made to replace the tips on replaceable sprocket tip bars, It just seems to doable. Sure is made out to be an impossible task though!

Zachary, thanks for that info I'v been wondering how to do it too!


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 13, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Back to the topic at hand - roller nose bars.
> 
> First up, a little John Deere branded Remmington with a 16"? monster bar.
> 
> ...



Here you go Mark. I copied each shortcut and put IMG tags around them.






I wish my 28" Super Pro bar was as nice as yours...


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 13, 2011)

heimannm said:


> Finally, a couple more for the large frame McCulloch saws, 26" and 30" cutting capacity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice...:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Nitroman (Dec 13, 2011)

Those really big roller-noses just...get me all excited.

If it were really necessary, or if someone really wanted too, they could make thier own roller tip. Timken and many others still make the roller bearings that go in the tips. So it would take time with a lathe to make the rivets, and some heat treated steel for the mount and roller sheeve. I think it's be a killer project, if I only had a shop to do it in!


----------



## 24d (Dec 14, 2011)

Nitroman said:


> If it were really necessary, or if someone really wanted too, they could make thier own roller tip. Timken and many others still make the roller bearings that go in the tips. So it would take time with a lathe to make the rivets, and some heat treated steel for the mount and roller sheeve. I think it's be a killer project, if I only had a shop to do it in!



Yea, make us some .050 rollers up that will fit on a common bar with a replaceable sprocket tip, then send them to Dennis to test on a bike saw. Then sell them like hot cakes. If they were pumping them out 50 years ago, why can't it be done today?


----------



## heimannm (Dec 14, 2011)

Good news Larry, check your PM's in a bit.

Mark


----------



## Nitroman (Dec 14, 2011)

24d said:


> Yea, make us some .050 rollers up that will fit on a common bar with a replaceable sprocket tip, then send them to Dennis to test on a bike saw. Then sell them like hot cakes. If they were pumping them out 50 years ago, why can't it be done today?


 
Yes sir, you know they could. From my understanding of reading a few posts the new type tips are the result of the old roller-style having a bad habit of shedding the chain.


----------



## chainsawlady (Dec 14, 2011)

*Remington roller nose*



heimannm said:


> Finally, a couple more for the large frame McCulloch saws, 26" and 30" cutting capacity.
> 
> View attachment 211308
> 
> ...



I was wondering why the posts got so far off from roller noses. I have a new Remington roller nose 48520 that says I received Oct. 1982. Anyone interested? Will sell for price marked at that time.
chainsawlady


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 14, 2011)

chainsawlady.......If it's the 3 1/2" tip and new I'll take it. Shoot me an email........ [email protected]


----------



## chainsawlady (Dec 14, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> chainsawlady.......If it's the 3 1/2" tip and new I'll take it. Shoot me an email........ [email protected]



Dennis
No it is the 2 1/2" pitch and the number 48520 is on the nose. I did have one for the larger bars but it was sold.
chainsawlady


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 14, 2011)

chainsawlady said:


> Dennis
> No it is the 2 1/2" pitch and the number 48520 is on the nose. I did have one for the larger bars but it was sold.
> chainsawlady



Thanks!.......but the 2 1/2" won't cut it for what I'm doing......got any new 2 7/8" Oregon or 2 3/4" Torringtons for sale?


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 14, 2011)

chainsawlady said:


> Dennis
> No it is the 2 1/2" pitch and the number 48520 is on the nose. I did have one for the larger bars but it was sold.
> chainsawlady



Joyce-

I can use that tip. I have a whole stack of the smaller Remington bars.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 14, 2011)

Teddy.Scout said:


>



Shoot me and email Teddy! I'm in the mood for a good horse trade.......Isn't your middle name Contra.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## 24d (Dec 15, 2011)

View attachment 211628

View attachment 211629


----------



## 24d (Dec 15, 2011)

View attachment 211649
View attachment 211650


----------



## The Burning Rom (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a 36" Oregon that I picked up on fleabay earlier this year...fits the large mount Stihl saws. 







I also have a very small (10" or 12") rollernose that I believe is a Mcculloch mount. No pics of it though. They're neat bars, though mostly for show now in my mind. Too many things that could go wrong with running one...namely stuff getting jammed between the chain and the nose and derailing the chain.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 15, 2011)

24d said:


> View attachment 211649
> View attachment 211650



Nice Mac bars Larry.......A West Coast 36" would go good in that group!......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## 24d (Dec 15, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Nice Mac bars Larry.......A West Coast 36" would go good in that group!......Hahahahahaha!



I think it's pretty much a "must have" Dennis and I see the $46.00 price tag, your check is in the mail HAHAHAHA!


----------



## crane (Dec 15, 2011)

chainsawlady said:


> Dennis
> No it is the 2 1/2" pitch and the number 48520 is on the nose. I did have one for the larger bars but it was sold.
> chainsawlady



Joyce,

sent you a PM, If Dennis is out, I'll definately take it.

Drew

Sorry JJ, I did not see your post. I'll stand in line behind you.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 16, 2011)

24d said:


> I think it's pretty much a "must have" Dennis and I see the $46.00 price tag, your check is in the mail HAHAHAHA!



Larry.......don't forget to add for 40 years of inflation!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 24d (Dec 16, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Larry.......don't forget to add for 40 years of inflation!:hmm3grin2orange:



Aint that the way it is? What I got gets old and what I want turns into an "antique" hahaha!

Hey! Just noticed your new sig line, 
D.C. HOTSAWS.......
Building World Record Setting Hotsaws from Chico, California 530-894-5826 
What kind of services are you offering?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 16, 2011)

24d said:


> Aint that the way it is? What I got gets old and what I want turns into an "antique" hahaha!
> 
> Hey! Just noticed your new sig line,
> D.C. HOTSAWS.......
> ...




250cc/or BB Honda [email protected]lly, cold start hotsaws for timbersports competition, plus Bars, 1/2", or 404 sprockets, and racechains for customers only. Not interested in building woods port, GTG saws, or small racechain......I'll leave that to the other sponsors.


----------



## AustinGarner (Dec 16, 2011)

*mcculloch*

I dont have a cule if it is a mcculloch bar, just got the saw and yet to take it off and look


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 16, 2011)

AustinGarner said:


> I dont have a cule if it is a mcculloch bar, just got the saw and yet to take it off and look



Pic didn't work for me.


----------



## AustinGarner (Dec 17, 2011)

I dont reallyknow the picture thing


----------



## AustinGarner (Dec 17, 2011)

View attachment 211878


----------



## turtle561 (Dec 17, 2011)

here ya go. haven't seen one like this before.


----------



## cbfarmall (Dec 17, 2011)

turtle561 said:


> here ya go. haven't seen one like this before.



ModifiedMark has a 300/380 sitting on his shelf (his brother's saw) with the same style roller tip. Never looked closely to see what it was.

Chris B.

Edit: The tip on Mark's saw didn't look replaceable.


----------



## 7oaks (Dec 17, 2011)

AustinGarner said:


> I dont reallyknow the picture thing



nice bar


----------



## ray benson (Dec 17, 2011)

Ebay has 2.5" roller noses for $10 each. Don't know if they are members.


----------



## 24d (Dec 17, 2011)

ray benson said:


> Ebay has 2.5" roller noses for $10 each. Don't know if they are members.


I don't see them?


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 17, 2011)

24d said:


> I don't see them?



Brother Bryce has them...
2.5" CHAINSAW BAR TIP NEW STBX746 | eBay

They're the small tips though, for the slim-line bars.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 17, 2011)

ray benson said:


> Ebay has 2.5" roller noses for $10 each. Don't know if they are members.






Jacob J. said:


> Brother Bryce has them...
> 2.5" CHAINSAW BAR TIP NEW STBX746 | eBay
> 
> They're the small tips though, for the slim-line bars.



Thanks guys. For that price, I can put a new roller on my 28" Super Pro bar. I need to order more than a few things from Bryce.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 17, 2011)

Those would've been gone long ago if they were the big tips......$10 is all those little tips are worth.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## 24d (Dec 23, 2011)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> 250cc/or BB Honda [email protected]lly, cold start hotsaws for timbersports competition, plus Bars, 1/2", or 404 sprockets, and racechains for customers only. Not interested in building woods port, GTG saws, or small racechain......I'll leave that to the other sponsors.



OK, I was just checking because, I know a fella that was wondering what rpm 22 horsepower on a Mcculloch sp125. I'll just refer him over to you. . . . MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## cpr (Dec 23, 2011)

24d said:


> OK, I was just checking because, I know a fella that was wondering what rpm 22 horsepower on a Mcculloch sp125. I'll just refer him over to you. . . . MERRY CHRISTMAS!



Been filling your pm box, too? Dunno how many ways I can answer him and 2 days later still get asked again. Kinda turned into a game...


----------



## 24d (Dec 23, 2011)

cpr said:


> Been filling your pm box, too? Dunno how many ways I can answer him and 2 days later still get asked again. Kinda turned into a game...



Yea, I guess everybody needs a friend LOL!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 23, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Brother Bryce has them...
> 2.5" CHAINSAW BAR TIP NEW STBX746 | eBay
> 
> They're the small tips though, for the slim-line bars.




Hmm, thats got me thinking... I have some worthless to me 21" poulan hard nosed bars, think these would work for conversions for them? 

I picked up a couple nice 16" roller bars from Bryce awhile back. He had them listed as Mac mounts but they were really Poulan mounts if you ask me. I really should have picked up a few more as I could use them now.


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 23, 2011)

cpr said:


> Been filling your pm box, too? Dunno how many ways I can answer him and 2 days later still get asked again. Kinda turned into a game...



The trick is not to answer that guy. He has mental problems. I just put him on my blocked list every time he comes around. 



Modifiedmark said:


> Hmm, thats got me thinking... I have some worthless to me 21" poulan hard nosed bars, think these would work for conversions for them?
> 
> I picked up a couple nice 16" roller bars from Bryce awhile back. He had them listed as Mac mounts but they were really Poulan mounts if you ask me. I really should have picked up a few more as I could use them now.



Converting old hard-nose bars is pretty easy with the Oregon three-rivet tips or those small rollers if the hard nose has the right profile.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 23, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> The trick is not to answer that guy. He has mental problems. I just put him on my blocked list every time he comes around.
> 
> 
> 
> Converting old hard-nose bars is pretty easy with the Oregon three-rivet tips or those small rollers if the hard nose has the right profile.




That's what I do with that headcase every time he pops back in here. I have a couple HN bars that I'd like to convert to RN as well.


----------



## cpr (Dec 23, 2011)

Modifiedmark said:


> I picked up a couple nice 16" roller bars from Bryce awhile back. He had them listed as Mac mounts but they were really Poulan mounts if you ask me. I really should have picked up a few more as I could use them now.


Is that what they're for? I bought 1, too. Slot fit perfect for my 10-10, just had to gring for the tensioner. It's in a pic earlier in this thread.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Dec 23, 2011)

Jacob J. said:


> Converting old hard-nose bars is pretty easy with the Oregon three-rivet tips or those small rollers if the hard nose has the right profile.




I went and looked at them, I think the profile will be fine, and cutting the bar is no problem, just dont know how I would machine the slot in the end of them though. 



cpr said:


> Is that what they're for? I bought 1, too. Slot fit perfect for my 10-10, just had to gring for the tensioner. It's in a pic earlier in this thread.



Well lets just say when laid on top of a original Poulan mount bar, (not the later Oregon D176) its about the same as identical. 

Did the oil hole line up or did you have to grind the adjuster hole up to oil through the adjuster hole?


----------



## cpr (Dec 23, 2011)

Bit of work for the oiler, too. Works fine.


----------



## MerchBanger (Dec 23, 2011)

All these pictures of roller tips are super-cool guys. I'm currently in the market for one to put on my 084. Why? I don't know, but it would be #####in'! The only time I used one was to cut a 55" pine with an 880. Check it out!


View attachment 213008


----------



## heimannm (Dec 27, 2011)

I found one more over the weekend, this is on my 1-72 and it is a different looking style that any I've seen before.












Mark


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Dec 27, 2011)

heimannm said:


> ........and it is a different looking style that any I've seen before. Mark



Check out post 13.....I think the roller on the left is the same......looks like yours was ground on, or sanded abit


----------



## TommySaw (Dec 27, 2011)

GB roller nose:msp_thumbup:


----------



## 24d (Dec 29, 2011)

TommySaw said:


> GB roller nose:msp_thumbup:


That isn't a roller, it is more like a sprocket with no teeth. The chain chain still has friction on the sides of the teeth and possibly the bottom of the chain, on a roller, no friction.


----------



## 24d (Dec 29, 2011)

View attachment 213979

View attachment 213980

View attachment 213981


----------



## cpr (Mar 22, 2012)

Who says nobody makes brand new ones?





View attachment 230329

View attachment 230330


----------



## paccity (Mar 23, 2012)

looks cheap to me.:msp_wink:


----------



## Bill G (Mar 23, 2012)

cpr said:


> Who says nobody makes brand new ones?................]



Well to answer your question Cannon and Bill Davenport will tell you that nobody does. The pic you posted is of a off the shelf Cannon that uses the *old* stock small Torrington noses. Give them a ring and ask them to build you a 6 '' belly 3.5 nose. The last time I talked with Bill he said he was not making any due to a bearing problem

Bill


----------



## AZLOGGER (Mar 23, 2012)

Oh yea I have a few of those, just not the real long bars though!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 27, 2012)

cool thread ,worthy of a bump


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 27, 2012)

*Yes it is...*



trx250r180 said:


> cool thread ,worthy of a bump


----------



## paccity (Oct 27, 2012)

yuppers.


----------



## Ambull (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## fossil (Oct 27, 2012)

I didn't know there was a following for these bars. I picked up this old 041 beater with an Oregon roller to use as a trail saw.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## leeha (Oct 27, 2012)

Lee


----------



## Freakingstang (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a few I'll sell.. make me reasonable offers...


----------



## Brian13 (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## cpr (Oct 27, 2012)

Watch the disc. Your eyelids are getting heavy. Very sleepy. You will do everything I say.
McCulloch Super 797 - YouTube


----------



## Freakingstang (Oct 27, 2012)

Freakingstang said:


> I have a few I'll sell.. make me reasonable offers...





The Big Rolltronic bar has been sold.


----------



## leeha (Oct 27, 2012)

cpr said:


> Watch the disc. Your eyelids are getting heavy. Very sleepy. You will do everything I say.
> McCulloch Super 797 - YouTube




Video not coming up buddy.




Lee


----------



## cpr (Oct 27, 2012)

Sorry Lee, guess I need to hypnotize the phone's operator .

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/WLvbfLlunXo?list=UUX-gB8qTjKK4qZvQsYYXTjQ&amp;hl=en_US" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 28, 2012)

Eccentric said:


>



Is this the mini mac your gonna trade me for the 2100?


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 28, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> Is this the mini mac your gonna trade me for the 2100?



Nope. But since you mentioned mm's.............I DO have this mm110 that I could send you...

Since you mentioned needing a 'conversation piece' for your place of business..........I was thinking about sending you my scored P/C Homelite XP1020 with the 30" Cannon RN that looks like the 31" Cannon on the Mac 740 in my pic here....except for some rust. Never said it'd be the ONLY thing that'd be sent in trade. Full wrap, 'veteran' skuzzy paint, battle scars, redwood dawgs. Great conversation piece. You did say you never wanted to start it again.....:jester:

Then there's my McCulloch 790. Good engine. Busted fuel tank. No bar right now......but that could be changed. The bar and H&S spikeset in this pic are now on my 740 pictured above. For purposes of a non-running 'wall hanger', the same Homelite mount Cannon bar that came with my XP1020 could go with this saw...


----------



## sawfun9 (Oct 28, 2012)

Is that a 797?


----------



## cpr (Oct 28, 2012)

sawfun9 said:


> Is that a 797?



Super, c'mon....


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 28, 2012)

sawfun9 said:


> Is that a 797?



In Charles' video............yes. My pics are of a McCulloch 740 and a 790.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## All Tree NW (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a 54" Oregon .404 roller nose bar on my 075. it's pretty sweet..............man, i should really add some pictures of my gear and setups on here soon......otherwise it doesn't exist, right? : )


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 28, 2012)

All Tree NW said:


> I have a 54" Oregon .404 roller nose bar on my 075. it's pretty sweet..............man, *i should really add some pictures of my gear and setups on here soon......otherwise it doesn't exist, right?* : )



Right.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Bill G (Oct 30, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> Is this the mini mac your gonna trade me for the 2100?




2100???????? Did someone say 2100?????????


----------



## Bill G (Oct 30, 2012)

All Tree NW said:


> I have a 54" Oregon .404 roller nose bar on my 075. it's pretty sweet..............man, i should really add some pictures of my gear and setups on here soon......otherwise it doesn't exist, right? : )



No,

I am sure it does exist. Some here are a bit quick to jump on the "new blood" but after a few posts and drinks they soon forget they were "new blood" once


Bill


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 30, 2012)

Bill G said:


> 2100???????? Did someone say 2100?????????



yeah 2100 ,its got one of them old fashioned roller tippy thingys too  View attachment 260045

eccentric has been trying to talk me out of it


----------



## cpr (Oct 30, 2012)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


>



Had to stop and drool on that picture some more. A fat General on a CP... Someday I shall have to have it :hmm3grin2orange:.


----------



## eiklj (Oct 30, 2012)

View attachment 260047





Mono SL-146


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 30, 2012)

Eccentric said:


> Nope. But since you mentioned mm's.............I DO have this mm110 that I could send you...
> 
> Since you mentioned needing a 'conversation piece' for your place of business..........I was thinking about sending you my scored P/C Homelite XP1020 with the 30" Cannon RN that looks like the 31" Cannon on the Mac 740 in my pic here....except for some rust. Never said it'd be the ONLY thing that'd be sent in trade. Full wrap, 'veteran' skuzzy paint, battle scars, redwood dawgs. Great conversation piece. You did say you never wanted to start it again.....:jester:
> 
> Then there's my McCulloch 790. Good engine. Busted fuel tank. No bar right now......but that could be changed. The bar and H&S spikeset in this pic are now on my 740 pictured above. For purposes of a non-running 'wall hanger', the same Homelite mount Cannon bar that came with my XP1020 could go with this saw...



those macs are some cool lookin saws


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 30, 2012)

These are all nos roller bars, I have a few more on saws.











I'm waiting on 3/16" rivets to make some roller nose bars on the Barshop. I have a bunch of nos hardnose bars to make into roller nose.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 30, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> These are all nos roller bars, I have a few more on saws.
> 
> I'm waiting on 3/16" rivets to make some roller nose bars on the Barshop. I have a bunch of nos hardnose bars to make into roller nose.



Those Stihl ES rivets work fine for those. Let me know if you need me to send a bag or two. 

If you have a spare roller nose, I could use one and I'd pay good $$.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 30, 2012)

Jacob J. said:


> Those Stihl ES rivets work fine for those. Let me know if you need me to send a bag or two.
> 
> If you have a spare roller nose, I could use one and I'd pay good $$.



Are you looking for the 2 7/8" or the 2 1/2"? I don't have any extra 2 7/8".


----------



## fossil (Oct 30, 2012)

RandyMac said:


>



Is that a Falcon flower car by Mac?


----------



## sawfun9 (Oct 30, 2012)

Another dumb question, but are the 797's the only ones that come with that type of flywheel cover?


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 30, 2012)

sawfun9 said:


> Another dumb question, but are the 797's the only ones that come with that type of flywheel cover?



Yeah, that is dumb. 797s didn't use that cover.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 30, 2012)

The 790 didn't either, that style is from the '50s, to cover the "cheese grater".


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 30, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> The 790 didn't either, that style is from the '50s, to cover the "cheese grater".



The 50's and 60's really had the best looking saws.


----------



## paccity (Oct 31, 2012)

was diggin threw stacks of bars and found these. need to do some more diggin. and what do you all do to clean the rust off your bars other than sanding.


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 31, 2012)

That a 60"?


----------



## paccity (Oct 31, 2012)

50". i know where some beautiful 40/ 50/60", nos generals are , but i have patients.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Oct 31, 2012)

Somebody's home made electric chainsaw.











Mall


----------



## Bill G (Oct 31, 2012)

Juanita503 said:


> Here's a couple of my favorite roller tip bars. Marky Mark gave me the smaller one and I don't know who made it and haven't ever seen another one. Does anyone know who made that bar and tip? The other is the famous 3 1/2" Mall/Remington roller tip.



I do not see any pic. So have you seen ole Marky Mark??????????????????

He is HELLS KITCHENS TRAPPER and I need advice


----------



## RBurtcher (Oct 31, 2012)

Bill G said:


> I do not see any pic. So have you seen ole Marky Mark??????????????????
> 
> He is HELLS KITCHENS TRAPPER and I need advice



C'mon it's the infamous *3 1/2"* Mall/Remington roller tip Everyones talking about.


----------



## thomas1 (Oct 31, 2012)

This:






Is hiding on here:


----------



## Brian13 (Oct 31, 2012)

This is the only other on I have. Need to get a few more.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 31, 2012)

heres a remington roller tip i have View attachment 260201
View attachment 260202


----------



## cpr (Nov 8, 2012)

Every once in a while, I time something right.

Just bagged 2 NOS 2.75 Torrington tips on feebay. Probably overpaid, but they never come up for sale. I have a 4' bar with a blown-out tip I need to fix and the other can be a spare.

There's still a .050 2.5" Oregon one listed.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, you paid to much......and......hope they're the right hole pattern. Torrington tips do have 2 different patterns.


----------



## cpr (Nov 10, 2012)

We'll see which they are. The one that matches the others will go in the drawer. In the case of the bar I need to fix, the whole nose of the bar is going to have to be cut off and redone, so it doesn't matter what pattern it is. A friend's machine shop is going to do the work once the parts get here.

EDIT: In the mailbox when I got home. Rivet pattern is the same on both, but one has a larger "tail" on the blade that may not work on all bars. Consequently, the "Homelite" p/n one I'll save, the other I'll use on the bar that needs to be modified. Also, all of my bars have Oregon tips except the new Cannon and all except 2 are 2 7/8. The profiles are right enough to use the 2 2/3 in their place if I ever had to.

I'll have to talk with the shop owner, but in case he has no idea, is there anyone out there putting studite on bars anymore? The one I have to chop down will lose some or all of it once reprofiled. While I have a couple of bars that don't have it, I'd consider putting it back if the price isn't outlandish (not full-rail, just last 6" at the tip).


----------



## paulhogan87 (Nov 10, 2019)

I know this is an extremely old thread but thought I'd ad to it. I debated selling my dad's old S10 but have since started using it again. Upon trying to track down a new chain, and knowing the bar wasn't stock but had been in the saw for 30+years, I couldn't find much info on the bar itself. The bar is marked "Windsor" on the bar and "Torrington" on the roller tip, which lead me to this thread. Any modern equivalencies? I'd like to buy a new chain too but only marked Oregon and 30 on the links


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 10, 2019)

paulhogan87 said:


> I know this is an extremely old thread but thought I'd ad to it. I debated selling my dad's old S10 but have since started using it again. Upon trying to track down a new chain, and knowing the bar wasn't stock but had been in the saw for 30+years, I couldn't find much info on the bar itself. The bar is marked "Windsor" on the bar and "Torrington" on the roller tip, which lead me to this thread. Any modern equivalencies? I'd like to buy a new chain too but only marked Oregon and 30 on the links



Windsor bars were top notch in quality and any chain will fit them no matter who makes them, only the gauge and pitch must match the bar groove and the nose sprocket if it has spurs, if its a roller nose then any pitch can be run on it. The bearings in the tip are likely Torrington. The chain on your saw is on backwards by the way, it will cut much better turned so the sharp edge of the cutters face the tip on the top of the bar.


----------



## paulhogan87 (Nov 10, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Windsor bars were top notch in quality and any chain will fit them no matter who makes them, only the gauge and pitch must match the bar groove and the nose sprocket if it has spurs, if its a roller nose then any pitch can be run on it. The bearings in the tip are likely Torrington. The chain on your saw is on backwards by the way, it will cut much better turned so the sharp edge of the cutters face the tip on the top of the bar.




Haha, yes, I know. It's an old picture! That was taken a while back and was previously mentioned when I was asking about parts for it. A little oversight after putting it back on after taking it to be sharpened. Thank you for the info. Growing up my dad used it and it's oretty much the only saw I ever "saw" and used so I didn't realize how little the roller nosed bars were used anymore.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 10, 2019)

paulhogan87 said:


> Haha, yes, I know. It's an old picture! That was taken a while back and was previously mentioned when I was asking about parts for it. A little oversight after putting it back on after taking it to be sharpened. Thank you for the info. Growing up my dad used it and it's oretty much the only saw I ever "saw" and used so I didn't realize how little the roller nosed bars were used anymore.



There is no real reason not to use them, they work fine on my saws. There are modern sprocket nose bars that will fit your saw but they really wouldn`t work any better if the bar you have is still in tight shape.


----------



## paulhogan87 (Nov 10, 2019)

Yeah, it's never given us any problems so I plan to use the bar as long as it will last.


----------



## paulhogan87 (Nov 14, 2019)

pioneerguy600 said:


> There is no real reason not to use them, they work fine on my saws. There are modern sprocket nose bars that will fit your saw but they really wouldn`t work any better if the bar you have is still in tight shape.



So, help me out. I need to replace the chain. It appears it's a .404 pitch and .063 gauge. I'm a little unsure of the bar length. Measuring from tip of chain or bar back to the sprocket cover (as how my understanding of bar measurement goes)gives me between 21" and 22". My research is showing very little as far as chain availability and what I can find is both designed for 65cc+ saws (mine only 55cc) and in lengths other than what I need. 
The chain currently reads only "Oregon" and the number 30. 
Should I swap the bar and sprocket for something 3/8" compatible? The top edge of the bar rails have seen some mushrooming over the sides over the years. I'm wondering too as to weather it's even safe to be using that bar?


----------



## Huskybill (Nov 14, 2019)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Here's a couple of my favorite roller tip bars. Marky Mark gave me the smaller one and I don't know who made it and haven't ever seen another one. Does anyone know who made that bar and tip? The other is the famous 3 1/2" Mall/Remington roller tip. The tip slides into the slotted bar and isn't riveted to the bar itself. I personally use these on my big bellyed hotsaw bars, run on my cr 500 hotsaw.



These bars with the exposed roller nose are new on eBay for partner saws cheap. I bought five for my collection of partner saws he has plenty left


----------



## CR888 (Nov 14, 2019)

File off the burrs (mushrooming) on your bar, you can do it with a bar dresser or flat raker file/bastard file. Don't measure your bar, count how many drive links the chain has and know what pitch it is for replacement. Bars need maintenance, you can't just cut for years without dressing them. How many drive links does your chain have?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 15, 2019)

Older slower revving saws often used .404 chain, its perfectly fine for your saw and there is still plenty of it around in both chipper and chisel tooth. As already mentioned, count the number of drivers on your chain, that is how chain is measured. The bar can be dressed up and still has plenty of life left in it especially as it won`t likely see hundreds of hours of use from here on. A flat file used correctly will remove the burrs and even out the bar rails, for me I would keep the bar and just file up the chain.


----------

